# .40 vs .357 Sig



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Any Glock chambered for a .40 S & W can be converted to .357 Sig with a simple change of barrel. I see that barrels can be had for anywhere between $65.00 to $180.00.

Has anyone ever compared these two rounds in the same weapon? How does the recoil compare? How does the accuracy compare? Reliability?

Also, since there is such a spread in price for the barrels, does anyone know anything about the various barrel manufacturers?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

strictly talking barrels, i have used bar-sto barrels dozens of times, totally drop in


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I've got the Lone Wolf 357 SIG conversion barrel and it has never malfuctioned. Just drop it in. I've got the 9mm one too. Only had to get a 9mm magazine though I did find that the 40 mag did work fairly well with the 9's too. The 357 SIG has more recoil but it shoots flatter too. I played with it on the main range and rang the 200 meter target a few times. It ran the plate rack okay but recovering from the recoil slowed it down. I'm thinking a recoil buffer would be in order if you shot lots of factory loads through it.

Glock 35 357 SIG conversion barrel - YouTube


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

The hammer-forged barrel has a female type polygonal rifling with a right-hand twist. The stabilization of the round is not by conventional rifling, using lands and grooves, but rather through a polygonal profile consisting of a series of six interconnected non-circular segments. Each depressed segment within the interior of the barrel is the equivalent of a groove in a conventional barrel. Thus the interior of the barrel consists of six smooth arcs of steel rather than six sharply defined slots. The method by which Glock barrels are rifled is somewhat unusual; instead of using a traditional broaching machine to cut the rifling into the bore, the Glock process involves beating a slowly rotating mandrel through the bore to obtain the hexagonal shape.[33] As a result, the barrel's thickness in the area of each groove is not compromised as with conventional square-cut barrels. This has the advantage of providing a better gas seal around the projectile as the bore has a slightly smaller diameter, which translates into more efficient use of the combustion gases trapped behind the bullet,[33] slightly greater (consistency in) muzzle velocities, increased accuracy and ease of maintenance.[3


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I like and carry a .40 myself.


----------



## McFly (Aug 29, 2011)

glock factory 357sig & 40cal barrels are interchangeable. no need for aftermarket.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

McFly said:


> glock factory 357sig & 40cal barrels are interchangeable. no need for aftermarket.


Agreed. But there is a price differential. Some of the aftermarket barrels are cheaper and some are more expensive.

Is there a quantifiable difference in performance or durability?

In addition, Bar-Sto which is more expensive than the OEM Glock barrel, offers a custom match fitting of the barrel ($215.00 for the barrel; $175.00 to "custom match fit" the barrel + freight).

Compare this with $180.00 for a stock Glock barrel; or $125.00 for an aftermarket (Lone Wolf) barrel.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I believe the 357 Sig is a great round, proof is that it's still here. The benefits in ballistics with the 9mm and 40 is marginal if any, as all will get the job done if you do yours. The price and availability plays a factor for me.


----------

